# 2014 Murano brakes



## albuddy (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a 2014 Murano SL with 47000 miles on it.
took it into the dealer for oil, filter and air filter change. mechanic came to me and said 'you need to watch the rear brakes, the front are fine with 8mm left but the back are at 4mm.
why would the rear be wearing down so quickly?
any ideas and suggestions to fix the problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A factor that may produce accelerated rear brake wear in most late model vehicles is the change to electronic brake proportioning. The proportioning valve that normally reduces hydraulic pressure to the rear brakes has been eliminated so the rear brakes will handle a higher percentage of the brake load and be more aggressive. The antilock brake system performs the job of brake proportioning by keeping an eye on how the rear brakes are behaving. If the rear brakes start to lock up when braking *HARD*, the ABS system kicks in and cycles pressure to the rear wheels to prevent them from skidding.

This approach helps the vehicle stop in a shorter distance, but also increases rear brake wear dramatically. This means the rear brakes will often wear out before the front brakes.

In vehicles with a conventional proportioning valve, the front brakes typically wear two to three times faster than the pads or shoes in the rear. Consequently, a vehicle may go through one or two sets of front pads before all four brakes need to be relined.

To summarize, in order to reduce rear brake wear, avoid aggressive driving which accelerates pad wear, as do poor driving habits like waiting until the last minute to apply the brakes when approaching a traffic light or stop sign.


----------

